# So what is this..



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

It seems too small to be a coyote, it is about the size of the raccoons who have been helping themselves to my corn. Maybe a grey fox?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

My vote goes for a fox, fer sure.

Either that or you got some real ugly cats in the neighborhood.....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Grey fox. ...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

No doubt, it's a grey fox !!!! I haven't seen one of those for a while ; their numbers are down & they are pretty secretive. Cool pic


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

grey fox, here is his cousin:

http://www.huntohio.net/index.php?t=msg&th=3103


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Grey fox. Hope to se some of them calling


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Cool, thats what I thought it was. The picture actually has the tail of another fox too. Last year I saw a bobcat back there and this year these guys...

Pretty good for a 20 acre wood


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

That's no fox, that is a bonafide mountain lion, cougar, puma if I ever saw one!

Just messing. Over on archerytalk seems that when anyone puts a pic up of something they are unsure of, there is always a group of people who thinks it's a mountain lion! 

I would say grey fox too. Had one of those nearly walk between my legs when I was hunting out of a natural ground blind about 4 years ago. That was cool! He snuck out, grabbed an apple and snuck back in the way he came.

Lg_mouth


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

The price of grey fox fur has went up the last couple of years . They are around 30 to 60 bucks . The season comes in soon .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> The price of grey fox fur has went up the last couple of years . They are around 30 to 60 bucks


 Some of us would be very interested to know where you're getting those prices. It isn't NAFA or any other auction that I'm aware of.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I believe we all have come to an agreement. Grey Fox...thanks for sharing


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

No no, it's Rosie Odonnell stealing your food dressed in a fox outfit.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Toxic said:


> No no, it's Rosie Odonnell stealing your food dressed in a fox outfit.


If that was the case it would be a 300 lb grey fox!


----------

